
A painless Q-Learning tutorial - alanfranz
http://mnemstudio.org/path-finding-q-learning-tutorial.htm
======
sharemywin
I find these step by step tutorial very help in understanding these type of
algorithms.

Here's one that uses excel for doing backprop.
[https://towardsdatascience.com/demystifying-feed-forward-
and...](https://towardsdatascience.com/demystifying-feed-forward-and-back-
propagation-using-ms-excel-30f5aeefcfc7)

